# Small wedding cake...



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thought you may like to see one of my wedding cakes.
I can't say ALL hand made as the ribbon, the satin leaves and the
flower stems, were purchased, every thing else is made by hand.
It is a traditional UK wedding cake, ie- fruit cake with almond icing and hand made Australian icing over top, flowers also made from Australian icing. qahtan


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Very Nice...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I love it...


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice. I love the lil stars on the side, nice work. I have a wedding cake class this semester, in fact it was yesterday. Not a good day LOLOL. I'm attempting to go for a marbeling effect of my fondant. I couldn't get the color I want, the fondant got to dry. By the time I went to put it on the cake it looked like a space shot of the earth. LOLOL Not a good day. I left it there w/ a sign that said "I taste better than I look" LOLOL.

Mike


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Wow, that's really pretty. Nice job!


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful and so delicate! If you don't mind, the picture will go to my favorites. When you say Australian Icing it means Royal Icing with a little glicerine?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

No, it's 
pure icing sugar
liquid glucose
gelatine
glycerine
water.,,,,,,,, made by hand not machine, ))) 
Once it is made it is very nice to work with...... 
Have used this recipe for about 35 years or so....... qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

This cake was decorated with royal icing, as was the norm when this cake was made... back in 1957. there wasn't any other kind back then, at least in UK. It is even in Black and white. No colour films back then.;-)))
Again traditional fruit cake, almond paste and of course the royal icing.....

It is my wedding cake, but how different the cakes are now. This cake was plus of 4 inches deep, my mum made the cake, I still have the set of this size tins, from 14 inches down to 4 inches. 

The silver vase on the top was from my in laws wedding cake..... qahtan
As you are into cake decorating I thought you may like to see this one.;-)))


----------



## luellajean (Mar 26, 2008)

so pretty! i am a huge admirer of people with the skill and patience to decorate like that!

Luella :crazy:


----------

